# Scoring %



## tprofessional10 (Apr 12, 2011)

Just took the April 2011 PE. This was my first time. My feelings on the test are mixed. There are several questions I would LOVE to know the answers to and wish there was a confidential way you could view answers or worked out problems.

But, anyway, onto the purpose of the thread....If you DO pass, do you receive your score? Or is it only if you fail that you receive your score?

Furthermore, out of sheer curiosity, do they do anything special if someone gets a perfect score? Has there ever been a perfect score? Or perhaps special recognition for those who score in top 1%, similar to what they do for perfect SAT score, or other standardized exams.

I do NOT think I'm even close to this, but like I said, I'm curious.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 12, 2011)

No score when you pass in SC. Might be different in other states.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 12, 2011)

If you fail, you only get a diagnostic score, not an actual unless you are in Texas or Virginia (or so I have been told)

No they dont do anything special for top 1% or perfect scores.


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 12, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> If you fail, you only get a diagnostic score, not an actual unless you are in Texas or Virginia (or so I have been told)
> No they dont do anything special for top 1% or perfect scores.


Well, you obviously didn't score in the top 1% like me. I could tell you how you're recognized, but I'd have to kill ya!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 12, 2011)

a couple states give out your score not just, pass or fail. Texas for sure, maybe virgina?

Most just say pass/fail and send the diagnostic sheet if you fail so you can see where you need to focus your study for next time.


----------



## DJsigma (Apr 12, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> If you fail, you only get a diagnostic score, not an actual unless you are in Texas or Virginia (or so I have been told)


Here in Texas they do give a numerical score. It was nice to know just how bad I blew it in Oct. '10.


----------



## ezmorningrebel (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah we get a numerical score here in Virginia. missed it by 3 points the first time.


----------



## va_gator (Apr 12, 2011)

For Virginia, what was the cutoff score?


----------



## ezmorningrebel (Apr 12, 2011)

va_gator said:


> For Virginia, what was the cutoff score?


70


----------



## bingcrosbyb (Apr 12, 2011)

tprofessional10 said:


> Just took the April 2011 PE. This was my first time. My feelings on the test are mixed. There are several questions I would LOVE to know the answers to and wish there was a confidential way you could view answers or worked out problems.
> But, anyway, onto the purpose of the thread....If you DO pass, do you receive your score? Or is it only if you fail that you receive your score?
> 
> Furthermore, out of sheer curiosity, do they do anything special if someone gets a perfect score? Has there ever been a perfect score? Or perhaps special recognition for those who score in top 1%, similar to what they do for perfect SAT score, or other standardized exams.
> ...


If someone got a 100% on that exam, they are in the wrong profession.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 12, 2011)

> Furthermore, out of sheer curiosity, do they do anything special if someone gets a perfect score? Has there ever been a perfect score? Or perhaps special recognition for those who score in top 1%, similar to what they do for perfect SAT score, or other standardized exams.


Only if you make fatty money, went to a top 3 engineering school, and model stormwater in Orlando. Otherwise you're just a piss ant like the rest of us.


----------



## bingcrosbyb (Apr 12, 2011)

For what it's worth: Just browsing the boards, I get the idea that over 85% of candidate test takers fall in the 44-58 points range. That means most that do pass only do so by a handful of points and those that fail by a handful of points. While the score you gain may be "pretty good" and "minimally competent" in the eyes of many, you are ultimately judged against the pool of engineers that took the exam with you. Just like college.

It's all about the NCEES curve baby. How that cutoff is decided is the biggest mystery of all. Darts on a board? Secret society of top engineers in each discipline? My bet is Oprah.


----------



## islandgal (Apr 13, 2011)

bingcrosbyb said:


> For what it's worth: Just browsing the boards, I get the idea that over 85% of candidate test takers fall in the 44-58 points range. That means most that do pass only do so by a handful of points and those that fail by a handful of points. While the score you gain may be "pretty good" and "minimally competent" in the eyes of many, you are ultimately judged against the pool of engineers that took the exam with you. Just like college.
> It's all about the NCEES curve baby. How that cutoff is decided is the biggest mystery of all. Darts on a board? Secret society of top engineers in each discipline? My bet is Oprah.


----------



## islandgal (Apr 13, 2011)

Is it the pool of engineers in your state or the pool of engineers united states wide?



bingcrosbyb said:


> For what it's worth: Just browsing the boards, I get the idea that over 85% of candidate test takers fall in the 44-58 points range. That means most that do pass only do so by a handful of points and those that fail by a handful of points. While the score you gain may be "pretty good" and "minimally competent" in the eyes of many, you are ultimately judged against the pool of engineers that took the exam with you. Just like college.
> It's all about the NCEES curve baby. How that cutoff is decided is the biggest mystery of all. Darts on a board? Secret society of top engineers in each discipline? My bet is Oprah.


----------



## IlPadrino (Apr 13, 2011)

bingcrosbyb said:


> For what it's worth: Just browsing the boards, I get the idea that over 85% of candidate test takers fall in the 44-58 points range.


I get the idea you're talking out an orifice other than your mouth. Most everyone that passes havee no idea how good they've done - they just know they passed. And what makes you think this board represents test takers at large?


----------



## karna (May 27, 2011)

I have taken PE 4 times with Geotech in afternoon session. On all four time my afternoon session score has remain more or less same. If I change the afternoon session to construction is it advisable? If I change, have to go thro every topic in depth, i want to avoid those codes.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 27, 2011)

> If I change, have to go thro every topic in depth, i want to avoid those codes.


How else do you propose to pass besides studying everything on your depth module?


----------

